# Shakira - wearing over knee boots on set of 'Extra' in Universal City 06.05.2014 x24



## brian69 (7 Mai 2014)

.







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## boxster (8 Mai 2014)

:thxie Stiefel sind echt geil.:WOW:


----------



## DonEnrico (8 Mai 2014)

:thumbupanke schön!:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (8 Mai 2014)

oh yeah
:drip:


----------



## Hehnii (8 Mai 2014)

Das sieht doch einfach nur Hammer aus was Shakira da an hat. :thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## aaroon (8 Mai 2014)

Oh Wahnsinn


----------



## Steelman (8 Mai 2014)

einfach super ! danke


----------



## Blacky2481 (8 Mai 2014)

*AW: Shakira - wearing over knee boots on set of 'Extra' in Universal City 06.05.2014 x27*

der hammer  geile frau geile stiefel was will mann mehr 

hier noch paar leckerbissen


----------



## wlody (8 Mai 2014)

:thx: Sieh sieht Klasse aus und die Stiefel erst!!


----------



## rolandos (9 Mai 2014)

Eine Traumfrau !!!


----------



## spider70 (10 Mai 2014)

Hammer !!!!


----------



## GhettoJunge (10 Mai 2014)

was für ne schöne frau


----------



## KB2 (10 Mai 2014)

###nice####


----------



## Elminster86 (13 Mai 2014)

Thx 4 Shakira


----------



## ropedboot (16 Mai 2014)

I like this art of boots


----------



## Annalena (19 Mai 2014)

Wenn jemand solche Stiefel tragen kann, dann Shaki! :thumbup:


----------



## kencumshaki (15 Aug. 2014)

Siehr richtig gut aus


----------



## redaxela (20 Aug. 2014)

geile bilder, danke.


----------



## xxmadxx (22 Aug. 2014)

tolle bilder danke


----------



## Thanatos90 (14 Sep. 2014)

immer wieder erregend


----------



## JorgeDC (29 Jan. 2015)

Suuuuper!
:thx:


----------



## ignis (4 Feb. 2015)

Der Hammer!


----------



## Bowes (9 Juni 2015)

*Dankeschön für *


----------

